# Always hungry!



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

Been on a bulking cycle now for approximately 2 months, going well so far, lifts are improving and am happy with the way things are going. Unfortunately I've put on more fat than I'd hoped to, and am currently at 12%, but not to worry!

Anyway, the main topic of this thread is about my hunger.. I'm ALWAYS hungry, not always starving just always feeling hungry. I try and eat every 3 hours or so and am always always drinking water, ALL DAY. I do cardio before work (20 mins low intensity incline power walking), and then weights session (1hr) after work.

My current diet is as follows:

Breakfast: 100g Oats w/ Milk & 2x Scoops Pro Peptide, 1 Omega 3

Meal 2: 150g Chicken/Turkey/Beef & 130g Cooked Basmati Rice

Meal 3: Same as above + 1 Omega3

Pre-Workout: 60g Oats, 2x Whey (soon to add 2x SuperPump)

Post-Workout: 2x Scoops Muscle Fuel Anabolic

Meal 6: 150g Chicken, Jacket Potato/Pasta/Rice, 1 Omega 3

Meal 7: 2x Scoops Pro Peptide & 1tbsp Peanut Butter

I would typically sleep from 10pm to 6:30am too.

Basically, despite the fact that I eat quite a lot (I think?) I'm always hungry, if I do snack I'll have an oat bar, or a banana or something... only when I really am starving. Thought I could maybe put this down to hydration, but I'm always super hydrated.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe add some good fats in there.. always fills me up.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

rhysox said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been on a bulking cycle now for approximately 2 months, going well so far, lifts are improving and am happy with the way things are going. Unfortunately I've put on more fat than I'd hoped to, and am currently at 12%, but not to worry!
> 
> ...


How heavy are you at the moment?

reason I ask is.....this looks more like my diet and I am a woman....for a bloke on a bulk this doesn't look like nearly enough calories.

I believe you need to increase your calorie intake; if you are hungry ALL the time you are not feeding your body enough to accommodate good growth, hunger = body looking for more fuel; I would increase your chicken intake to 200 grms; swap out a chicken meal and replace with 250grms of lean steak....add lots of vegetables to ALL your cooked meals as well as good sources of fats 1 Omega 3 tab is NOT going to cut it.

130grams cooked weight of basmati only gives you about 150 calories and 30 grams of carbs...defo not enough for someone who is 'bulking'.

PWO I would add a fast acting carb such as a bananas, honey, dextrose or vitargo and swap the muscle milk anabolic for a whey isolate.

If you are hungry then snack on good quality protein/nuts/carbs - peanut butter is a great source of extra calories without the bulk of more food; take jar of pb and spoon, eat - CNP flapjacks are good also or something like that - you can of course make your own protein flapjacks.....check the recipe board.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Think I agree with Lou....

Have you worked out how many cals a day you need and what this diet gives you?

Are you gaining at all? You are working out twice a day which is pretty intense I guess, and this is not huge amounts of food.

On the face of it I would say more food but the B/F is a bit weird. If it is going up, that would imply you are eating more calories than your body needs. More carbs should fill you up bit might just push B/F up further!

General make up of diet looks ok (always room for improvement) so not really sure what is going on!!!


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys. Thanks very much for your input! I'm currently 78kg at 12-13% bf. Using BMR calculators and a rough extra 500 cals for bulking I need approximately 3300 calories. I'm yet to work out exactly how much the diet provides me with but I am definitely gaining weight. Some of which is unwanted fat! But I have just come off a long cutting cycle so I always expected to return to a higher bf level with the big eating.

My morning CV workout isn't really too intense as I simply use it to wake myself up and attempt to reduce the bf gains! But my evening workouts are pretty hardcore.. I want to pack on a load of mass but I am natural.

Maybe I need to change my diet up a little bit with some advice from you guys... Maybe I should be eating more and modifying the diet here and there. After Reading comments earlier about me needing more calories, I enjoyed my Chinese takeaway! Maybe it's the weekly treat meals that are inducing my weight gain!

Thanks again


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

IMO 12% BF is not too bad if your bulking. I would have thought 3500 ish calories to start building so you are pretty close.

I think I would up your cals slightly by putting in some proper food post workout. Not sure on the timings of your meals/ training but there is a gap around workout time.

Good luck!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I personally was starving all the time when my dietary fat was too low. Carbs were very high, but was still starving. When I started eating as Dante recommends (IE moderate-high fat, high protein, moderate carbs (with none in the last 2 meals) I felt much better.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

FWIW I think your diet is short on all macros. I would bump them all up slightly across all meals. I would also work on increasing the glucose load postworkout to get muscle glycogen restored Have you thought about adding a little protein shake with your solid protien meals? I found this seems to improve results.



> But I have just come off a long cutting cycle so I always expected to return to a higher bf level with the big eating.


Maybe this is also why you were perceiving 12%BF to be high, when bulking, as you are starting from a lean baseline.

All the best Rhys,

J


----------

